# Specialized Bottle Brushes?



## Wheelah23 (Feb 21, 2011)

Are there any tiny bottle brushes or very long ones that I can buy to clean hard to reach places in certain bottles? Somebody must make bottle brushes specifically for cleaning antique bottles. It's very hard to get dirt that's stuck in narrow-mouthed bottles or rectangular medicine bottles. Where can I buy such a thing?


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 21, 2011)

I  picked  up a set of  Brushes  for  cleaning   Humming  Bird  feeders----5 different  sizes .i have had good  luck with them[].   I  don't  know of  any special  brushes  just for bottles[8|]


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Feb 21, 2011)

if you have a  Harbor Freight in the area, they usually have an affordable assorted pack..

 jim


----------



## coboltmoon (Feb 21, 2011)

http://www.jennrog-collectables.com/bottle_brushes.htm


 I have used these brushes to clean many bottles.  The metal can rub around the neck causing a rub mark that can be a pain to reclean.  I guess I could put tape around the metal to avoid contact with the glass but have not tried.
 I would also recommend a thick copper wire that is thin enough to bend and reach tight spots and thick enough to rub and clean without bending out of shape.  The diameter a little smaller then a pencil works great.

 One more recommendation Buy DAWN POWER DISSOLVER.  The best cleaner on earth created by God himself.


----------



## madpaddla (Feb 22, 2011)

Here is a great website I got many brushes from.  And pretty sturdy.

Bottle Brushes


----------



## ncbred (Feb 22, 2011)

http://www.bottlebooks.com/brushes.htm

 Bought the set of three from Digger Odell for $8.


----------



## diggerdirect (Feb 24, 2011)

A shotglass or two full of tumbling copper & a squirt of liquid soap swished about by hand works as well if not better than most brushes I've ever come across for the interior body of a bottle, a brush is handy for the necks still.

 Al


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 24, 2011)

Where does one find this copper? I tried doing that with legos, but it didn't really work.


----------



## Clam (Feb 24, 2011)

Just do a search for bottle brushes I found a company that has 570 different types of brushes and they sell them individually so you can get many different types. I have to look for the company name if I find it I will drop it on here for you. I can say that they are good because I bought 7 of them over a year ago and I still have all of them.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 8, 2011)

[] Really don't have to use copper, beach or aquarium sand  some water and a little vigorous hand shaking will clean up any dirt that a brush would get, and then some....Andy


----------



## epackage (Jun 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Where does one find this copper? I tried doing that with legos, but it didn't really work.


 I just cut my own from scrap wire with a pair of wire cutters, it's a pain in the ass but when you're just sitting around doing nothing important you can cut enough to do a bottle, just a good handful will do...a piece of 12, 14, 16 or 18 gauge will do cut into short 1/8" pieces..
        jIm


----------



## epackage (Jun 8, 2011)

actually cleaning up one right now while watching the Yankee game...[8D]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jun 8, 2011)

Yankees suck! Go Sox!

 Anyway, since this post, I've discovered a great technique for cleaning the insides of bottles. Well, my mom came up with the idea, but don't let her know it's so ingenious! I take one of those tiny supermagnets that you put on magnetic boards, I wrap it in a paper towel, then I put it in the bottle. On the outside, I take another powerful magnet, but a bigger one, and put it next to the inside magnet. The force is strong enough that when I move the outside magnet, the inside magnet scrapes against the dirt. This actually works better than a brush, and it's more precise.


----------



## epackage (Jun 8, 2011)

I agree the Sawx have our number, that being said Go Yanks !!

 That's a cool idea for loose stuff Connor but for stuck on stuff the copper works great, I can also bring you a few pieces to the meeting and you can do some cutting for your needs...I cut a handful last year and I still use it today....


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 8, 2011)

Go Yanks, please!! [&:]

 I previously owned a 1960's era window washing kit, which exploited magnets for cleaning the exterior. It was a great idea, but a long hike down to the street every time the thing fell off.. far as cleaning bottles goes, I'm a cut copper and BKF lifer.. BEHOLD


----------

